# Looking To Get Rid of Several Rods



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm kicking around the idea of getting rid of all but 8 or so of my rods. For one I have 15 rods or so that don't get used and two I just dont need this many. Doubt I want to go through the hassell of selling a rod here or there and would maybe rather make a single deal to a single person. This is just a generic question, but would anyone be interested is 10+ catfish rods scuh as white ugly stics (catfish), quantum big cats, custom made rods, plus multiple high end St Croix ($150-180) rods. 

Again, I'm just kicking around the idea, nothing set in stone and I'm not looking to unload any reels.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Would any of these make good muskie rods? (The St. Croixs)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lucky1 said:


> Would any of these make good muskie rods? (The St. Croixs)


Actually they are Muskie rods. These blanks are now being redesigned for Muskie now. Not sure if everyone knows it or not, but the old "Classic Cats" are the same blanks on the new premoer Muskie rods. I had to hear it from the St Croix Pro Team to 100% fully beleive it.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

hey man, any of them 7'-8'ft, mh-h, and 2 piece?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

nah, all 1 piece unless I decide to get rid of a 2 piece Black Tiger rod, but those are so rare that I'll prob hang on to it. I think they're found in New Zeeland and Australia.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

How much for the quantium big cats if 8ft or less and do you have any spinning rods for the wife


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

How much we talking includeing shipping, I really dont want the St Croixs though...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if you're gonna sell them,please list them in the market place


----------

